# Is this a trend?



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed the trend for baby girls recently? 
You know that here at CERAM we also have other patients (honest we do, not just you guys!!) and of those again mainly girls have been produced!!
Maybe we should keep a tally?!!

Big fat congratulations from me to all those who have recently celebrated the birth of those special bundles who make our lives so full!!

Ruth


----------

